# Yogurt Making Questions



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Made my first batch of yogurt the other day and have a few questions.

Lil' background first. I am trying to duplicate Chobani non-fat Greek yogurt. (very thick, high protien, no sweetners, no rBST although 32 oz is almost $7.00!) It appears to be the only dairy I can eat without my lactose intollerance acting up. 

I used 1/2 gal of low-fat milk, brought to 185 degrees. Then I put it in a glass bowl, where I disolved & added 2 packets of yogourmet starter. let it cool to 110 degrees & put in a container with the temp at 110 degrees for 24 hours. (Yup, used my thermometer for all temps.) 

Very soupy. I thought the starter would continue to work to thicken it. *Does it? What did I do wrong?*

If I need to strain it, *what does one do with the whey?* I live alone, no pigs.

I don't have a yogurt maker and my oven doesn't go that low on warm so I used the heating element of my dehydrator on top of a large pot with the bowl inside. Kept a steady temp. 

I got this recipie off the net - but they used whole milk and 1/2 & 1/2. Defeats the low 140 Calories per 1 cup for me. 

*Any suggestions?? I really want to make this.*


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The high temp killed the starter. Generally, the starter is added after it has cooled to 110 - 120.

For a thicker yogurt, after its been incubated, drain it through a clean floursack towel.

As for the liquid drained off - dog, cat, neighbor....???

Check out the crockpot yogurt thread...very easy.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry - I *did* let the milk cool to 110 degrees before I added the starter. My error.

Won't whey give dogs the runs - like milk? 

On my way to find the crockpot yogurt thread....Thanks.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Home made isn't as thick as store bought, and low fat won't be as thick as 2% or whole.

You can add 1/2 c dried milk powder when you whisk in the starter, that does help make the yogurt thicker, but may mess with your butterfat level & intolerance.

As to feeding the whey to the dogs - just start with 1/2 cup or so at a time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mine sets up better at 125 to 130 degrees.

Why two packets?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Straining is your friend...
Alice recently had a thread about a yogurt strainer *not* to buy....
I use flour sack towels like an above poster suggested.
Homemade yogurt for me and most never seems to come out very thick.
The leftover whey can be used as a nutritional supplement for things that you may cook..it works well for making breads. Depending on what type milk you are using you mention low fat so I'm guessing grocery store cow's milk after the culturing it should be fine for your dog...they are lactose intolerant also as well as cats. Of course with any change in your pets feeding ritual it needs to be introduced slowly.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Make sure you get the starter well blended BUT do not whip the starter into the milk. Gentle, yet thorough stirring. 

I don't have to drain yogurt from my yogurt maker, but since it only makes a quart at a time, I usually put a second quart in the oven. I turn my oven on to 150 degrees while dealing with the milk. Then I turn the oven off, wrap the jar in a couple towels and put it in the warm oven. DO NOT open the oven door. This yogurt turns out a bit more watery than the maker's varitey. I lose too much yogurt draining through a towel, so use the thin yogurt for smoothies.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I make two gallons at a time - but I have to incubate mine around 120 - 125 to get it to set. I use my dehydrator so the temp stays pretty constant - takes about 8 hours.

I also use store bought 1% milk, no powdered added, and this is what it looks like fresh out of the jar.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I do think the OP's temp is too low for optimum culture development.


----------



## Placer (Jun 27, 2009)

Was the milk you used ultra-pasteurized? (typically most national brands of organic milk are to increase shelf life). If it was, you will have trouble getting anything to set up. Find a local farmer and use healthy raw milk straight out of the cow for your best results.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

There are a lot of ways to incubate yogurt. You can use a crockpot, a light on in the oven, a thermos sitting in hot water... You can strain the yogurt by lining a strainer with coffee filters and then pouring in the yogurt. You can also add plain gelatin as a thickener. Click on my blog link below and check under cultured milk recipes for a crockpot yogurt that works for me.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i just got a new batch of starter from caprine supply, they listed it as 'new' and i am sure it came from new england cheese co. came in a packet where i only needed to put it into a certain amt of milk, that i heated to 185 then cooled. this is very good culture, the best flavor i've ever made. this is THE way i'll ever do it again! i used a playmate cooler, hot water and a blanket over top to make 2 quarts. 

it was somewhat runny but not too bad. i did toss in a handful of dry milk as it was cooling. it was very tasty tho., and i was happy enough.

now...i am the only one who eats this, so 2 qts is alot for me. when i had just a bit left, i saved around 1/4 cup of my yogurt. heated 1 quart of fresh raw goat milk to 185, (added dry milk as well), cooled to 120, and put in my remaining 1/4 cup from the last batch. and stirred very well, then it went into a pre-heated large thermos, wrapped in blanket and over night. 

come morning, it was almost so thick i was having trouble getting it out of the thermos.! VERY good yogurt too. i add some of my homemade jam, or fresh fruit with honey, or raisins, nuts, cinn. and honey. i sweeten before i eat it, like you would oatmeal. this is by far the VERY best yogurt i've ever made, or had elsewhere!!! its thick, creamy and tangy. and making it only quart at a time is best for me. and sooo easy. now instead of buying lots of culture, i'll just keep 'rolling it over' into another batch. very handy, tasty and frugal!

i also mixed some of this yogurt into a small amt of milk, made southern biscuits with it, instead of buttermilk. those were amazing!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I started making frozen yogurt drinks for DH and I.

I take my icecream maker and dump in one qt of yogurt, then add about 4 oz of jam or fruit sauce (home made, of course) and let it churn until it's thick like a malt. Then I dump it in two tall glasses and we each get a nice treat. 

Yesterday I blended some ice, added some apple juice and mango sauce along with about a cup of yogurt. I made up an assortment of fruit sauces this fall in 8 oz jars specifically for mixing with the yogurt.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

This is the site I used and it turned out nicely. I used a heating pad on high for 8 hours then strained it through double cheesecloth overnight in the fridge. After I took it out it was too thick and I added some of the whey back in to get it to where I like the thickness. I use plain store fat free milk. No sugar added and dannon plain yogurt as starter just as the directions say. Turns out every time. 

http://www.makeyourownyogurt.com/


----------



## dadzcats (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, all. This is my first post. I just recently started making yogurt. I made one batch using a heated method and a culture from a Stoneyfield plain yogurt and I made one using Viili culture from Cultures for Health. This one is SO simple - it doesn't require heating, you just sit it on the counter top for 12-24 hours. When I taste tested the two, I liked both but found the Viili to be a little sweeter, a little less tart. I preferred it over the other. They suggest reculturing within 7 days which I found to be important. My second culture from my original didn't set up when I tried after the 7th day. However, the two I have started from the product of my first culture are doing great - I cultured them within 7 days. They are thick and creamy.

Here's the link if you're interested:

http://www.culturesforhealth.com/Viili-Yogurt-Starter.html


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Placer said:


> Was the milk you used ultra-pasteurized? (typically most national brands of organic milk are to increase shelf life). If it was, you will have trouble getting anything to set up. Find a local farmer and use healthy raw milk straight out of the cow for your best results.


Aha, this explains a lot. I used to be able to make yogurt even with non-fat milk but it hasn't worked out the last few times. Never made the connection with the fact that we use organic now.

Thanks!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

First - *welcome, dadzcats* Hope you enjoy all of HT!

Second, with all this good information I can't give up now! Thanks everyone.


----------

